# Predatory Lending With Exeter Finance Corp. YOUR OPINION WANTED!



## Miss Liz (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you taken out a loan, at the urging of Uber, to buy a car financed through Exeter Finance Corp (or Santander, for that matter) that turned out to be a disaster? If so, I would love to hear your story. I especially would like to hear from you if you were sent by Uber to one of their finance partners to buy a car, and you otherwise had no source of income other than a promise to BEGIN driving for Uber when you were handed a loan from one of these companies. All related stories, good or bad, are welcome.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Miss Liz said:


> Have you taken out a loan, at the urging of Uber, to buy a car financed through Exeter Finance Corp (or Santander, for that matter) that turned out to be a disaster? If so, I would love to hear your story. I especially would like to hear from you if you were sent by Uber to one of their finance partners to buy a car, and you otherwise had no source of income other than a promise to BEGIN driving for Uber when you were handed a loan from one of these companies. All related stories, good or bad, are welcome.


There has never been a positive story regarding Santander. None whatsoever. Predatory with a capital "P". Try the search option regarding them here. You'll see.


----------



## Miss Liz (Jun 20, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> There has never been a positive story regarding Santander. None whatsoever. Predatory with a capital "P". Try the search option regarding them here. You'll see.


So I have heard. However, it is primarily Exeter stories I am seeking, as that is where my own experience stems from. Thanks!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I had a loan with Exeter no issues with them at all. 9.9% loan which was a little high but being self employed was an issue with most lenders and no verified income. After paying it off I got my title somewhat quick. They quoted me 30 days I got it in 3 weeks. Most banks take less then a week but it is what it is


----------



## Jayson39 (Oct 28, 2017)

Miss Liz said:


> Have you taken out a loan, at the urging of Uber, to buy a car financed through Exeter Finance Corp (or Santander, for that matter) that turned out to be a disaster? If so, I would love to hear your story. I especially would like to hear from you if you were sent by Uber to one of their finance partners to buy a car, and you otherwise had no source of income other than a promise to BEGIN driving for Uber when you were handed a loan from one of these companies. All related stories, good or bad, are welcome.


Not for Uber, but was given a loan through Exeter Finance for a new car.
Back story, my credit was 600 at the time, and I needed a newer car for work.. the car dealership was pushy, but said they'd get me financed no matter what.
Well, I got the financing from Exeter at an interest rate of 19.93%. I am NOT kidding. 
I had no idea that high of a number was possible on a car loan, but I took it, as I needed a car for work (over 120 miles a day commute) and had no savings left after trying to fix my old car.
Long story short, I couldn't afford the payments after about 6 months of scraping by, lost the car, lost the job. 
As a consumer living in New Hampshire, I basically have no rights, but I wanted to share in case anyone is researching this bank for future endeavors.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Jayson39 said:


> Not for Uber, but was given a loan through Exeter Finance for a new car.
> Back story, my credit was 600 at the time, and I needed a newer car for work.. the car dealership was pushy, but said they'd get me financed no matter what.
> Well, I got the financing from Exeter at an interest rate of 19.93%. I am NOT kidding.
> I had no idea that high of a number was possible on a car loan, but I took it, as I needed a car for work (over 120 miles a day commute) and had no savings left after trying to fix my old car.
> ...


That doesn't really say anything a out them as a lender. They gave you a car loan with a high interest rate, you couldn't afford the payments and the car got repoed. That all sucks but that doesn't mean they're a bad lender they just specialize in high interest auto loans


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone willing to loan a vehicle above 12% can be considered predatory lending. Anyone needing a loan for a vehicle and can't get into singlw digits probably have no option but to go with exeter or santander. 

Sometimes a bad deal is preferred over no deal. Unless you are capabld of walking to work, in a city with good public transportation, or close family members willing to take you to and from work every single day. 

Its not ideal but its better than no option.


----------

